

I'm ready to launch my product, Lupsale - any feedback? 5 second pitch! - alexcircei
https://vine.co/v/btIpQgiWTBJ
==More on www.lupsale.com==
======
jcr
Alex, I looked at the video and I even used stop-motion frame-by-frame to read
it, but that's a real problem -- most people won't bother. It's too short and
too fast to get any form of message across to the viewer.

Since you say you're "ready to launch" rather than "just launched" I'm
wondering if I should try tracking down you main site (you provided no link),
or if trying to track down your main site would be a waste of time (since it
hasn't been launched yet)?

~~~
alexcircei
Thank you for your feedback! You can see the product here - www.lupsale.com

I thought I would have more traction with the video. The video is from Vine
and we don't have any control to it.

------
alexcircei
Let's see if somebody help's you with feedback...

